# Twin Plate Clutch - Nismo or Exedy Carbon D



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I am trying to decide which to go for. Reading about the Nismo Super Copper Mix seems very positive, good bite and pedal feel almost like a stock clutch and rated to over 650bhp.

Then there is an Exedy Carbon clutch, again these are suppose to out last a normal clutch? but I have read that you need to get heat into the plates before they grip so for everyday use you can end up with slip and also on motorways when instant acceleration is needed.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> I am trying to decide which to go for. Reading about the Nismo Super Copper Mix seems very positive, good bite and pedal feel almost like a stock clutch and rated to over 650bhp.
> 
> Then there is an Exedy Carbon clutch, again these are suppose to out last a normal clutch? but I have read that you need to get heat into the plates before they grip so for everyday use you can end up with slip and also on motorways when instant acceleration is needed.


I would stay away from the exedy carbon clutch its not proper carbon it has metal plates and carbon disks. They dont last very long and your right about the slipping too.

I dont think they hold as much power either.

My friend has one in his 33 GTR and i dont like it.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Thats a shame, you would expect Exedy to make decent clutches. Looks like I will go for the Nismo one in that case.


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

You could also check out the ATS & Across/Carbonetics twin plate carbon clutch.
Mine has done past 25,000km with over 540whp and you can't even see that the plates have worn down.
Never had to warm it up, very easy to drive and didn't slip at all with 760whp/800wnm in the bench.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

That would probably be an overkill for me, not looking to spend best part of 2k+ on a clutch, its not like I will ever be running 800+bhp.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I've have a Exedy twin, and now I have a Nismo Coppermix.
The Nismo is so much easier to drive, And is holding 630whp without a problem.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Thats that sorted out


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Exedy makes the NISMO clutches. 

I haven't driven an Exedy carbon clutch, but I have driven a ATS carbon and a Tilton carbon/carbon.

The carbon/carbons wear very well. I burned a clutch disk out on the ATS carbon clutch. 

I always liked the NISMO/Exedy twin plate clutch for the GT-R. Works well, holds up to about 600.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

tyndago said:


> Exedy makes the NISMO clutches.


Yup, But they don't make anything like the Coppermix under their own name


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Sub Boy said:


> Yup, But they don't make anything like the Coppermix under their own name


Yeah, the coppermix im pretty sure are nismo specific the other ones are made by Exedy though.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Im going for the Nismo one, I spoke to Exedy today and they did confirm that you see real benefits of carbon on the track.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

IMO, go with the Nismo coppermix twins. They are great, I am talking from experience. 

Just note there is a Competition model Nismo Coppermix Twins as well in which you have a heavier grade cover but the rest remains same as the standard one. The Competition model holds more power but is slightly heavier on the foot, but not so much. 

I have used both.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Os Giken STR twin plate...fantastic clutch


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm trying to decide on a clutch for my RB26 swap using RB25 gearbox.


I've got 3 choices, 2 I know are good and can't decide between and one I've not heard anything about.



OS Giken STR Twin Plate:

OS Giken STR2CD Twin Plate STR Clutch Kit RB20~RB25 R32/R33 - RHDJapan




Nismo Supercoppermix:

NISMO Super Coppermix Twin Plate Clutch Silvia Skyline - RHDJapan




And the other option, OS Giken Street Master.

OS GIKEN Street Master Clutch Kit - Twin-Metal Hard with Sleeve and Bearing - RHDJapan



Which should I go for, power on high boost will be around 550HP and I want it to be nice to drive on the road but be able to handle some light track and drag work.


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

If you want a good clutch with pedal feel as oem but with the high level of performance go for a Nismo twin.


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Do you sell the Nismo clutches? If you do can you PM a price please.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I was just going to say that! Exedy make Nismo clutches. From what I have read and driven I would go with the Nismo. I have an Exedy single plate and it's not the most user friendly. Good luck with it.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

WillRobDon said:


> I was just going to say that! Exedy make Nismo clutches. From what I have read and driven I would go with the Nismo. I have an Exedy single plate and it's not the most user friendly. Good luck with it.


Will how r u bud? hope your engine is sorted now. are still running the nismo twin coppermix? was thinking of getting one for mine but im running a nismo gmax already at the moment. since they are both nismo twin plates (coppermix and gmax) i dont know if its really worth replacing mine. hows the clutch feel like? i dont want to splash £1.5k for a clutch that has no big difference at all.

hope you are good


----------



## Clark Motorsport (Feb 11, 2014)

We have a new Twin plate Xtreme carbon clutch in stock 230mm plates really light pedal 1650kg clamp load this clutch is same as used in Andy Forrests 1000hp + scooby and is £1500 delivered. 

Images are on our facebook page more info this week.

Rich


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey Ron, car is not sorted yet but I think we are getting to the bottom of the problem! As far as the clutch goes mine is the Exedy single plate three paddle clutch. It's ok but I wouldn't recommend it. It is the same as the Nismo single plate afaik. If I were to do it again I wouldn't hesitate getting the Nismo twin copper mix. Only based upon what people say and how it feels close to OEM. And the fact it's Nismo!,!!


----------

